# FAKE Fire extinguishers :-(



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Wonder if you would get a citation for having one of these ? 





Just thought I would pass this along ...


http://marinelog.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3778:coast-guard-warns-on-fake-fire-extinguishers&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=195


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2013)

Being in the USCG it's hard to see if they're real or not. Your best bet would be to buy from a dealer such as west marine or any other major marine accessories dealer. If we role up on you and it's in the green and Manu date is goo we will leave it alone


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

That's good to know 



> Being in the USCG it's hard to see if they're real or not. Your best bet would be to buy from a dealer such as west marine or any other major marine accessories dealer. If we role up on you and it's in the green and Manu date is goo we will leave it alone


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2013)

It's the way it is brother lol


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

So your trying to follow the rules and you have a fire on board your boat. This product doesn't work, your boat, goes down in flames, your families life is in danger, not much you can do but jump overboard and swim for it.  

I don't know about the rest of you but someone's going to get burned......krispy fried.......just sayin.

[smiley=devil10.gif] [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------

